# Wider Boots



## Sklarski (Oct 24, 2012)

My father is a die hard skier and has taken me skiing since before I could walk. Due to my extremely sensitive, wide feet, it has been difficult to stay a skier due to the discomfort of ski boots. I have tried nearly everything up to getting the widest boots out there with custom made souls inside the boots. Sadly, I still had the same problem of having excruciating pain in my feet with the feeling of nails going into the sides of them before going numb. 

Over the past couple years, I have switched over to snowboarding; and am really starting to enjoy it as well . Although I am still not quite that good at it yet, my feet have felt a little better even in the rental boots. I am now looking to buy some boots and I was wondering what you guys would recommend? 

My shoe size is a 11 2E, and I have not been able to find anything that fits me outside of the New Balance brand. I have been looking at the Salomon Synapse and was wondering what other recommandations you guys may have as well?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

32's......


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

x2 for the 32s


I have hugely wide feet and when I used to run all I could wear were NB. 32 lashed fit me great. and they come in truly awesome colors. win win


----------



## Sklarski (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for all the input. I will definitely look into 32s!

Do you guys have any other recommendations besides the Salomon Synapse that I should also look into?


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Sklarski said:


> Thanks for all the input. I will definitely look into 32s!
> 
> Do you guys have any other recommendations besides the Salomon Synapse that I should also look into?


K2 also makes a pretty wide toe-box on their boots. I've owned a few pair of 32s and just bought a pair of K2 Maysis for this year.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Thirtytwo x32


----------



## ttchad (Jan 9, 2008)

Salomon has 2 wide boots in their line. Salomon boots are nice! I have a pair of 11.5wide dialogues and they almost barely fit my rome targa binding but allow me to wear a much shorter boot preventing overhang. They would not work on last years flow's.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Yup!! At the risk of being less than "original"!! I have to Ditto the 32's! I'm a 10.5 EEE streets and my 32 ST Boa's are quite comfortable!!

My 32's may be getting a bit prematurely packed out so I bought a pair of Salomon Faction's at the end of last season. They also seem to accommodate my ultra wide Dogs nicely!! Haven't ridden with them yet. They seem a bit more "Snug" than the 32's but not cramped or uncomfortable! (...the "Snug" feeling might just be the diff. between new verses packed out boots!)

Take _*LOTS*_ of time trying on & walking around in the boots you're considering! Regardless of everything else you read here concerning SB gear, equipment, technique, skills etc., _NOTHING_ will effect your riding or progression more than the comfort of your boots!!!! 

If you can't stand to stay "In" your boots for long, you will spend a lot less time on the slopes!!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

My feet aren't that big nor wide but I do have a wide foot.

I was sporting Vans up till last season and they were incredibly comfortable. Might want to give them a look as well.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

My west indian feet are moderately wide (E in sneakers). I wear a pair of K2 Ryker boots


----------



## Sklarski (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for all of the recommendations and advise! I really appreciate it. I will look into all of these brands and hopefully finally find a boot that can help my extremely weak feet  I look forward to finally getting back out on the slopes without all the unnecessary pain!!! Thanks again everyone for all the help!


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

david_z said:


> K2 also makes a pretty wide toe-box on their boots. I've owned a few pair of 32s and just bought a pair of K2 Maysis for this year.


They may have a wide toebox but for people like that need a wide mid box they're a little narrow.

Salomon wides I think are even wider than 32's so check that.

I have narrow heel, wide mid box, and moderate toe box. yeah I'm screwed. Might need to find a boot fitter to stretch something for me.


----------



## sxdaca (Oct 5, 2012)

32 or Rome


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

32's aren't that wide anymore. They've changed their last and now they have a average width throughout. 

Ride, K2, and wide Salomon's are you best bet.


----------



## Bretfred (Feb 26, 2011)

i have what i would consider fairly wide feet i just got some dc judges from last year and they fit good they are dual boa too


----------



## Sklarski (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for all the additional advise guys! I will look into all of these and hopefully try some of these on and see what seems to work. So excited for the season to start!


----------

